# BenQ W1070 vs. HT1075



## CleveKing (Jan 27, 2015)

I have found dated info here regarding these 2 projectors, but nothing really recent. Since they have been out in the market for a while now, I wonder if the experts and/or those who own these projectors can help me to decide which one to buy. 

My set up is an elite 100" 16:9 screen in a basement, so mostly dark, even at daylight. The projector will be connected to a Yamaha AVR.

The "updated" HT1075 is roughly 100 bucks more expensive than the W1070. From what I have been learning so far by looking at reviews, seems like the HT1075 is pretty much the same projector with some differences:

a. Additional lumens (2200 vs. 2000)
b. MHL Connectivity in one of their 2 HDMI inputs 
c. Horizontal Keystone correction
d. Wider angle of vertical lens shift (30 degrees vs. 20)
e. Slightly better speakers
f. Wireless connectivity option (need buy accessory)

The only extra feature that really concerns me is "a", since my AVR gives me plenty of options to cover for "b", no need of "c". I think my ceiling mount won't need more than 20 degrees of vertical shift if any, so "d" looks useless too and "e" is a joke. "f" is not needed either since I have a HDMI cable running hidden over the ceiling.

So, is the extra 100 bucks justifiable in this case?


----------

